# spent the day in harlem



## mathjak107 (Sep 24, 2016)

fuji x100s 

spent today in harlem.it was pretty nice.the best was the studio museum and the levain bakery .they have some of the most outrageous cookies you ever had 







1




2




3




4




5




6




7


----------



## Carla (Sep 24, 2016)

Some beautiful artwork and interesting architecture. Must have been a nice day!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2016)

Great photos!


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 24, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 24, 2016)

Great to see that Sylvia's is still there! Looks like you had an interesting time.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 24, 2016)

it was a far cry from the way i remember harlem in the 1970's


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 24, 2016)

the son and family run it . they now own the entire block


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 24, 2016)

here are a few more 






1




2




3




4




5


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 24, 2016)

I find the one with the shoes at the door particularly cool.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 24, 2016)

thanks


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 24, 2016)

Very nice photos. I think I heard of Syllvia's. Some show on TV, probably on the food channel, reviewed it. It was rated as an excellent place to eat.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 24, 2016)

the food is very good but they got very pricey and crowded with tourists . there are some local places that are as good and way cheaper .

we just got back from nashville last week . talk about down home southern cooking . yikes!    i had them use my lipitor as a dry rub .


----------



## debbie in seattle (Sep 24, 2016)

Great shots!   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## oldman (Sep 25, 2016)

Loved the Apollo and David Ruffin (RIP).


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 25, 2016)

heading back next month to go to amy ruth's waffles and fried chicken restaurant . i will post waffle pictures   ha ha ha


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 25, 2016)

Great photos.  Never been there but it looks nice.


----------



## happytime (Oct 1, 2016)

AWESOME AWESOME SHOTS, being from up state NY I have never visited Harlem. Been to the Village many times but never Harlem.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks.


----------

